# Windows 2003 Server + Exchange 2007 auf einem Root-Server?



## SolarStern (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hab mal ne Frage. Um mein Verständnis bezüglich der Zusammenarbeit von Windows Server und Exchange zu begreifen.

Habe die Aufgabe bekommen auf einem Root-Server Windows 2003 Server Exchange 2007  zu installieren. Ich habe schon mehrere Berichte mir durchgelesen wo beschrieben wurde, dass man einen Server im Intranet aufstellt mit Active Directory. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann muss man ein Benutzerkonto haben im Active Directory worauf auch das Exchange zurück greift. Nutzen kann man deswegen wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe nur in einer Domäne wenn sich die Clienten an den Server auch angemeldet haben. Meine Frage ist, liege ich da richtig oder falsch?

Mein Problem ist, dass ich einen Root-Server habe wo Exchange rauf soll. Die Verbindung zum Internet ist aber eine 6000er ADSL-Leitung. Man will die Homepage die existiert genauso wie E-Mails dann auf den Root-Server rüber bringen. Können die Clients dann mit dem Exchange kommunizieren und die Exchange-Funktionen auch benutzen?


Wäre dankbar für Antworten 

Grüße


----------

